# General > Book & Author Requests >  The Catcher in the Rye

## Pondering_Teenager

i was wondering if you could Post &quot;Catcher in the Rye&quot; since it recent became 50. I realize that this is the only book that Salinger(I think thats how you spell it.) wrote, but it is considdered a classic by many and is required reading material in High School.

_________________
I am.

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Pondering_Teenager on 2001-08-16 02:53 ]</font>

----------


## Admin

I'd love to add it, but its not legal.

The time for public domain is usually 50 years from the author's death, not the books publication. Salinger died in 1959, so we've got about 8 years to wait.

----------


## Pondering_Teenager

oh sorry, I thought it was from the date of publication.

----------


## danikus

I would like to make a request for 'The Catcher in the Rye' by J. D. Salinger. Thank you.

----------


## happypidgeon

I second that motion! I've been wanting to read that for ages, but it was just never conveniant. Also, I live in a small town and it's never in the bookstores. Thank you!

~Kris

----------


## wassup1284

OK, I have read Catcher. It is an amazing book. However, my English class (and millions of English classes around the world, I'm sure) have projects or reports to do on it, even if the book has already been taken away from them (i.e. another teacher may need it.) As is so for me. I would love to see Catcher posted on this site, a great resource as I already know, so that the many students, teachers, anyone worldwide may be able to read this magnificent novel. It is definitely worth it...

Please put J.D. Salinger's _Catcher in the Rye_ on this site!

-wassup1284 P

----------


## Admin

Sorry its not out of copyright.

----------


## rebelchick09

Can this one be added to the site puh-lease?

----------


## Jay

I think it still might be copyrighted.

Welcome to our new member  :Tongue: .

----------


## George

:Frown:  I was hoping to see J.D. Salinger in the Author Index ,and of course "The Catcher in the Rye". Well, I guess I'll have to wait or go to the bookstore and buy it.

----------


## Admin

Ya, copyrighted.

----------


## staka

It's 2009. It's probably okay by now... not sure the date of his death though.

----------


## Zeniyama

As far as I know, Salinger is still alive and kicking (well, maybe not _kicking_: he's ninety, now), so I doubt that anything he wrote is out of copyright, yet.

_The Catcher in the Rye_ is an amazing book, though. I definitely recommend getting a hold of a copy somehow and reading it.

----------


## Arkady

The book was actually published in 1951. Salinger is still alive. He was born in 1919. so yeah, he is 90 this year. Since it would violate copywrite to post it complete here you get a copy at the library or buy one at a used book store if funds are limited. I got mine at a library book sale.

----------


## DanBierce

Catcher in the Rye isn't the only book Salinger wrote. He also wrote Franny and Zoey, and I'm pretty sure he has written at least one other. 

I liked Catcher when I read it as a teen, but wasn't very impressed when I started to read it as an adult. To each his own, of course. In my opinion John Steinbeck, to name one, was a MUCH better writer than Salinger.

----------


## yuvrajsingh

hello friend keep in touch

----------


## magzarelli

I think it still might be copyrighted.

----------


## AllyFizzle

J.D. Salinger only died late January 2010. You can definitely find numerous copies at your local library and even in your school. Unless you live in an area that is still banning it.

----------


## Chilly

> I would like to make a request for 'The Catcher in the Rye' by J. D. Salinger. Thank you.





> I second that motion! I've been wanting to read that for ages, but it was just never conveniant. Also, I live in a small town and it's never in the bookstores. Thank you!
> 
> ~Kris





> OK, I have read Catcher. It is an amazing book. However, my English class (and millions of English classes around the world, I'm sure) have projects or reports to do on it, even if the book has already been taken away from them (i.e. another teacher may need it.) As is so for me. I would love to see Catcher posted on this site, a great resource as I already know, so that the many students, teachers, anyone worldwide may be able to read this magnificent novel. It is definitely worth it...
> 
> Please put J.D. Salinger's _Catcher in the Rye_ on this site!
> 
> -wassup1284 P





> Can this one be added to the site puh-lease?





> It's 2009. It's probably okay by now... not sure the date of his death though.


Can no one read? the Admin already explained everything.

----------


## Dodo25

I'm sure South Park produced a big hype for that book  :Biggrin:

----------


## Technophile

Chris, I believe you are mistaken on one point. From the Googling that I've done, it seems that copyright on literary works in the US is the same as in the UK; life of the author plus 70 years.

----------


## Technophile

Further to my post above, J.D. Salinger's works will not enter the Public Domain until 01/01/2081.

----------


## Captain Pike

Isn't it amazing, the great readers that we are, we don't even read the posts contributed by our compatriots in the very thread of our interest. My condolences to administration.

I am always on the lookout for a copy of this book. It has become a definite cult classic, and I suppose, required reading (it's ironic, the hypocrisy/reversal of social mores, it wasn't that long ago, the book was banned in many high schools) I buy, "The Catcher in the Rye", whenever I see it in a musty old book store. I like to be the grandfather who gives this, dogeared old paperback, as a gift to young teenagers -- they hate it -- it's not an iPod after all. But then, later, fairly occasionally, someone of my offspring is caught curled up with this book.

----------


## Buh4Bee

> I second that motion! I've been wanting to read that for ages, but it was just never conveniant. Also, I live in a small town and it's never in the bookstores. Thank you!
> 
> ~Kris


Try the library- you can request the book. But I am sure you know that,

When read at the young-ling's ripen time, this book will be a favorite book for a lifetime.

----------


## G L Wilson

The Catcher is not likely to be in the Public Domain in 70 years or any time after that period while you have companies like Disney in continual pursuit of extensions to their copyrights. Money buys everything, even trust.

----------


## Logos

According to http://onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu/renewals.html and US copyright office records http://cocatalog.loc.gov/cgi-bin/Pwe...cal&PAGE=First 

... Salinger *himself* last renewed copyright in 1979. Maybe someone via his estate agent http://www.haroldober.com/ will renew again  :Smile: 

Excellent obituary here btw
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/29/bo...linger.html?hp

--

----------


## Atehequa

All I know there are those who fish for information regarding anyone who has that has that book.

----------


## G L Wilson

> All I know there are those who fish for information regarding anyone who has that has that book.


Like the FBI, perhaps?

----------


## Jack of Hearts

> Excellent obituary here btw
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/29/bo...linger.html?hp



Oddly superior in its way:

http://www.theonion.com/articles/bun...salinger,2901/

----------


## Buh4Bee

I haven't read Salinger in so long, but the article was hysterical. It reminded me why I continue to love Salinger. What a bitter SOB he was. On a top ten list of wishes, one of them would be to have an afternoon to talk to Salinger.

----------


## G L Wilson

> I haven't read Salinger in so long, but the article was hysterical. It reminded me why I continue to love Salinger. What a bitter SOB he was. On a top ten list of wishes, one of them would be to have an afternoon to talk to Salinger.


He's dead.

----------


## Logos

> Oddly superior in its way:
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/bun...salinger,2901/


 lol, indeed.

----------

